# Reverb Stealth nachrüsten



## Slicker (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es von Radon eine Aussage/Empfehlung/Freigabe zum Nachrüsten einer Stealth? Sprich Bohrung eines Loches im Sitzrohr für die Zugverlegung... Einige Hersteller haben dazu ja offizielle Empfehlungen abgegeben bzw. sogar Anleitungen bezüglich optimalem Ort etc. Oder hat jmd persönliche Erfahrungen?
Speziell geht es um ein Slide Diva '13.
Grüße!


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. August 2013)

Hier hat es doch einer selber gemacht mit der Bohrung.
Aber ka wer das nochmal war.

War aber so ein auf eigene Faust Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (11. Januar 2015)

ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem: Lapierre Spicy aufbohren??? Wie ist es allgmein mit Bohrungen im Rahmen, bleibt die Stabilität erhalten?


----------



## Aalex (13. Januar 2015)

im tretlagerbereich für gewöhnlich ja. links übern tretlager.geht sogar bei carbonrahmen. 

die sitzrohre werden nicht speziell verstärkt in dem bereich. man sollte nur mit der lochgröße aufpassen. eventuell den anschluss der leitung abnehmen, dann kann man ein schön kleines loch bohren. 1-2mm ca größer als die leitung, damit die leitung spiel hat. um die stelle der leitung, die im rahmen steckt würde ich ne lage schrumpfschlauch machen, oder einen schaltzugschutz entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## ride2befree (16. Januar 2015)

gibts jetzt evtl. eine offizielle Aussage von Radon?
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich an mein Swoop 175 6.0 eine Reverb Stealth einbauen soll/kann? (auch wenn das Rad dann noch schwerer wird) 

Ich hätte gerne eine Aussage von Radon dazu. Muss ich mir das löchlein selbst in den Rahmen bohren? Wie siehst es dann mit der Garantie, etc. aus?

Vielleicht kommt ja der Chris oder der Bodo von Radon selbst hier mal zu Wort!
Würde mich freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Januar 2015)

Da musst du nicht auf Radon warten.

Ein Loch in den Rahmen zu bohren verändert ihn auf derartige Weise, dass der Hersteller weitere Garantie ausschliesst.
Und natürlich wird HS/Radon sich da nicht zu einer Aussage hinreissen lassen, da sie sonst dafür haftbar sind, wenn sie dir das zusichern und es warum auch immer nicht gut geht. Insofern wird das offizielle Statement immer: "Geht nicht, keine Garantie" sein. Völlig klar.

Es haben hier aber schon andere gezeigt, dass ein Loch im Sitzrohr mit nicht zu großem Durchmesser funktioniert.
Enige dieser Rahmen werden schon seit 2-3 Jahren gefahren und sie halten noch.

Ob du das jetzt riskieren möchtest, musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2015)

Richtig, ich hatte das hier im Forum mal Bodo gefragt, er hatte davon abgeraten


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Januar 2015)

Bei meinem Slide 150 8.0 von 2014 sind am Unterrohr in der Nähe des Tretlagers links und rechts bereits zwei Löcher für die Zugverlegung. Evtl. könnte man die ja etwas aufbohren? Dann müsste das Kabel nur noch am Tretlager vorbei.





Hier sieht man übrigens mal wieder die Empfindlichkeit des Lacks beim Slide.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Januar 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Slide 150 8.0 von 2014 sind am Unterrohr in der Nähe des Tretlagers links und rechts bereits zwei Löcher für die Zugverlegung. Evtl. könnte man die ja etwas aufbohren? Dann müsste das Kabel nur noch am Tretlager vorbei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da wirst du nicht vorbeikommen, du kommst nicht durch das hauptlager, wenn du ins sitzrohr schaust, siehst du die Sackgasse...


----------



## lepo (31. Januar 2015)

stehe vor dem gleichen problem,wurde gern von 125mm hub auf 150 gehen,aber die gibt es ja nur in der stealth variante  so ein mist.


----------



## erkan1984 (31. Januar 2015)

habe ich bei meinem gemacht.
wüsste nicht, warum an der Stelle das loch fehl am Platze wäre.
Habe das ganze mal in dem Bild von sp00n82 verdeutlicht.
Dazu noch eine 3-Fach klemmung, und Schaltzug, Bremleitung und Reverb leitung laufen schön geordnet am Unterrohr entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (31. Januar 2015)

Also hast du das loch über der schweissnaht gebohrt(wie gross hast das loch gemacht)? Hast du dann ne gummi tülle oder so über die kanten gestülpt? Zum schutz der reverb leitung ?

Was fürn 3fach halter hast genommen?


----------



## erkan1984 (31. Januar 2015)

Also der 3-fach halter, weis nicht, wo der her ist, glaube Scott Genius oder so.
evtl. die hier: http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p62664_Scott-Kabelhalter-Set-Genius--09.html
habe die Etwas aufgebogen, damit die Leitungen platz haben.
Das loch habe ich minimal dicker gebohrt als die Leitung und dann schön sauber entgratet.
Evtl. schieb ich noch nen schrumpfschlauch drüber, damit weniger spiel ist. 
Aber die Leitung wird, ja nicht oder maximal beim Stütze einschieben bewegt.
Ich kann gerne mal Fotos machen, das aber frühestens am Dienstag.

vg


----------



## lepo (31. Januar 2015)

Hey. Fotos währen cool und ich denk ich kann mein bike eh erst ab mittwoch anfangen zusammen zu bauen und nich hab ich ja meine 125er drinne.


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich lust und laune habe werde ich noch einen schrumpfschlauch über die leitung am eingang in das Sitzrohr schieben.
Glaube aber nicht, dass das notwendig ist. Die klemmen sind von nem Scott Genius. Glaube JG 2012 und etwas Aufgebogen. da die 2 Hydraulikleitungen zusammen ein wenig zu dick sind.
Beim Genius wird da die Anlenkung für den Dämpfer-Lockout, Schaltleitung und Bremsleitung geführt.


----------



## Aalex (4. Februar 2015)

puh.. genau an der schweißnaht, wo das material eh schon geschwächt ist und dann noch mitten im tretlager..

na dann viel glück


----------



## zymnokxx (5. Februar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> puh.. genau an der schweißnaht, wo das material eh schon geschwächt ist und dann noch mitten im tretlager..
> 
> na dann viel glück


meinst Du ca. 2cm weiter oben wäre besser? Ich will nämlich auch bald den Bohrer ansetzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (5. Februar 2015)

ja denke schon. da arbeitet der rahmen weniger, würde ich sagen.

schau halt mal wo die bohrungen in serie gemacht werden.. die sitzen alle ein paar cm über dem tretlager


----------



## zymnokxx (6. Juni 2016)

Hab mein Cannondale-Hardtail (Baujahr 1999) vor ca. 6 Monaten ca. 3cm über dem Tretlager auf der Rückseite des Sattelrohrs angebohrt und habe bislang keinerlei Probleme.....


----------

